# Monitor Audio Bronze Reference BR2 A/B review



## mike c

Monitor Audio Bronze Reference

MA BR2 large bookshelf of the series

http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/product.php?range=8&product=56

pdf brochure:
http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/cms/u...rent Manuals/Bronze Ref Manuals/Bronze BR.pdf


----------



## mike c




----------



## mike c

I finally had the time to listen to the BR2's. But unlike many of you audiophiles, I wouldn't know bright from warm, good from very good, etc. even if they bit me in the as$. so I had to use another pair of speakers as reference, what I had immediately available was the Polk Audio Rti4. (which coincidentally was similar in price)

I now had an excuse to use my newly purchased quick lock plugs:









I used the Speaker 1 and Speaker 2 connections on my HK3480 which could be controlled via remote control (unlike my yamaha's speaker A and speaker B connections where you need to go the front panel to switch):









I set them up alternately so the soundstage would be the same width:









I used my PC's DVD-Rom as CD player, using the Creative external sound card to output to the stereo receiver.
I used Josh Groban's "To Where You Are" and Susan Wong's "These Foolish Things" as the primary listening material to have both a male and female voice in the mix. To wrap up, I used a variety of mp3's ranging from oldies, ballads, r&b songs and bass heavy rap songs I had stored in the PC.


























and on to the listening ...

First I tried the Josh Groban CD, switching between the speakers, immediately noticeable with the Polks was that Groban's voice was more forward than the musical instruments, while the MA's soundstage was the same depth. Initially, I thought the Polks were louder and clearer (I thought it was because of the 8ohm and 6ohm difference between the two but discovered later on that their sensitvities were only 1db from each other), and as many of you know, louder is perceived as better. I tried to balance the volume of the two, but dropped the idea because there was too much time spent in between switches ... with the current procedure, it only took 1-2 seconds to switch. I continued on with Susan Wong's CD ... again, the Polk was louder but this time I realized what the words "bright" and "warm" simply means. the MA's had a warm sound, sound that you would be able to listen to for a long time. the Polks had the advantage with the vocals but after awhile, you'd get "listener's fatigue" again, something I've heard before but only now just discovered. But honestly, if I had brought these two CD’s to a store to A/B these speakers, I would have walked away with the Polks.

I never believed speaker break-in and probably won't in the near future, but for those who do, I have to inform you that the BR's were pretty new and the Polks have had their share of games for awhile.

I scrolled through my "favorites" folder of mp3's this time choosing songs I actually listen to regularly (surely you didn't think I regularly listen to Josh Groban did you? j/k!), these were the ballads and pop songs of the late 90's and early 2000's. This time the MA's had the advantage, they sounded "fuller" while the Polks sounded "thinner" at the mid to low end. So I removed the grills to look at what's happening to the drivers while playing the bass heavy rap songs I always keep around to test subwoofers. Now in theory, a smaller driver would have to move in and out a lot more than a bigger driver would to move the same amount of air. But, Lo and Behold, the MA's were pumping out the bass while the polks mid/bass drivers were barely moving. Note that the MA's had 6.5" drivers while the Polks had 5.25" drivers, at this point you'd say that this was a lopsided shootout, but is it? When they actually have similar real market price.

The bass I got from the MA's were amazing considering the manageable size, they had a similar footprint with the polks but it was a few inches taller. 

Conclusion:
Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, or ears in this case. If you like bright and detailed or if the speaker’s are purely for HT, then the Polks will do great. But if you plan to do any extended music listening, the MA's might be better for you. They each have their forte, the Polks are forward sounding and good for Josh Groban ;D and other vocal heavy songs. the Monitor Audio BR2's are warmer but doesn't actually give up any detail. the Polks actually sound like they have a +6db boost in the treble. I tried toning them down with the treble control and this in fact pushed back the vocals to the same dimension as the musical instruments.

It was unfortunate that the BR series wasn't available when I was choosing a bookshelf speaker, otherwise, I would have ended up with the BR's but during that time I was more into what the speaker looks like than what it sounds like. I've already read a lot of reviews that the MA's were beautiful sounding and competition defeating at each of their price points, but the previous bronze series' looks just didn't do it for me. The current Bronze series however has both the looks and sounds to turn heads! Audition these when looking for a 200+USD pair of bookshelf speakers.


----------



## mike c




----------



## mike c

I was also able to compare the Beta 10 and the BR2. but I only listened to the left channels, because I was too lazy to connect another set of wires. 

I have to return the BR2's to its owner as soon as possible, and I must say that I'm sorry to see them go.

anyway, the Beta 10 and BR2 are different but I really can't put into words their difference, nor can I say which sounds better. I guess this is the limit to where I can hear differences in speakers ... I therefore conclude that this Pseudo-Audiophile only has Bronze Ears. 

When listening, I used the speaker A and speaker B connections of my Yamaha Rx-v640 receiver; I listen nearfield and I know which is which, but my wife listens without knowing which one is playing. Her choices are 100% consistent and her comments are that the BR2's sound "fuller" and again, the voice and music are of the same loudness. Since both speakers sounded pretty good, she said if forced to choose, she would choose whichever was cheaper, in this case, the BR2.

I on the other hand, echo her comments but would probably toss a coin to pick a winner. The Beta 10's background music were slightly laid back, but in turn gave the vocals very good clarity. the BR2's had warmer bass which made the sound feel "complete" and "louder". In short, whichever tickles your fancy.

I so wanted these speakers to have a night and day difference with each other, but it looks like at this price point, speakers are already of too good quality that it only becomes a question of taste and not build/design quality.

note:
this post was made after listening to both pairs using a pair of gauge 18 and a pair of guage 14 speaker wires, apparently, the small gauge size was enough to alter the sound of the speakers, which is why I mentally deleted the listening results of that A/B comparison.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Interesting review, Mike. I’ve always heard great things about Monitor speakers. :T 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c

thanks wayne, I just wanted to share the experience because I bet it's rare for people to be able to compare using SPLIT SECOND A/B methods. 

most people compare different brands while waiting for the sales guy to switch wires and stuff ... and I tell you, I had a hard time comparing even with the quick switching. (or maybe my audio memory also lasts for only a split second) :dizzy:


----------



## Josuah

I recently sold my Monitor Audio Silver series speakers. They certainly sound fuller, as you describe, but I've found that's in large part due to the extra cabinet and/or baffle interaction which is actually making the sound fuller when it shouldn't be. Certainly this effect can be desirable, but it also means things are less clear. Kind of how you might couple the enclosure to something else like a stand and the sound becomes less clear, something I've also experienced and had to fix.

I agree that the Monitor Audio sound is warm, in there's a boost in the mid-range frequencies. This matches with measurements I've seen as well. I did hear a significant difference between the bronze and silver lines, in case you haven't had a chance to compare. And within the silver line, I heard an audible but small difference between the S6's and S8's, and a very small difference between the S8's and S10's. Of course, now the RS series is out and they're different.

Also, you should be aware that by playing back MP3 files you are using material that has had frequencies removed. MP3 encoding removes a lot of the high (and low) frequencies and also anything it deems as "harmonics" since the psycho-acoustic model it works under assumes the strongest signal will mask any harmonics, IIRC.


----------



## mike c

unfortunately, I've never ever heard the other MA lines. but if I was to buy a pair of speakers right here, right now ... it'd be the GS series sight unseen, hearing unheard ... :daydream: 

yes, I know that about mp3's ... what's important is that I subjected BOTH the polk and MA to the same mp3's (for comparison) - but for the second pair of speakers, I only used the two CD's. (actually, I used more but did not take notes on the differences, mostly I was trying to check LF extension using BASS CD's)

I could never imagine listening to music with just bookshelves (no sub, or at least floorstanders)


----------



## Guest

I just got to read this comparison and really enjoyed it, but I think a fairer comparison is to be made between the Beta 20 & the BR2.

I have not heard the new BR2, but was really impressed by the older B2 when I got a chance to listen to them a few years back, however, the 6.5" CMMD Mid/Woofer of the Beta 20 really pushes it's performance into another category, I'd say something more akin to the Monitor Audio Silver Series, if not higher.

I packed off my beloved Mission M32i, a truly great speaker with exquisite imaging, presence, and tight bass, in favor of the detail, warmth & strength of the Beta 20. I swap out components with good regularity, so I wouldn't say the Infinity is necessarily better than the Mission, just different.

I have recently abandoned multi-channel listening in favor of 2-CH. I owned & loved a Monitor Audio Radius 5.1 set-up, and plan on picking-up a pair of Silver RS1 in the near future.

Monitor Audio absolutely has the very best build quality in the industry, and usually best any comparable speaker it is pitted against, IMHO.


----------



## Sonnie

Not sure how I ever missed this myself, but good job on the review Mike... :T


----------



## mike c

thanks exerciseguy and sonnie!


----------

